# Setup for flagdowns?



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

If you were tasked with only handling flagdowns, what kind of equipment or crew would you use?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well being the fact that it was a flag down, whatever piece of equipment I was in at the time lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Empty wallet


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Shovel?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Your going to have to be in a plow truck to get a flag down. I can't see anybody flagging you down otherwise. I get a lot of flag downs in one of my plow trucks, Never happened in my Lexus.


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm asking about equipment specifically, any thoughts? Biggest concern is handling crusty snow if someone doesn't take care of their drive at all.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then don't except the job.


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

Surely there must be some equipment that is better suited to the task of harder snow mixed with ice... any thoughts?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The Western Snow Plow is designed to handle such an event.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sure, .
a bobcat, a loader, a large tractor. etc etc that you just happen to be driving by in?


on a packed down drive, this will take some force to plow up. 
now what condition and what type of surface does the drive have? will you tare up the drive removing the snow & ice? 
where are the edges of the drive? 

are you going to salt it then let it set as it breaks the bond with the shoi/ice and drive?


Experience tells me to politely turn down this PITA. with my truck and plow, snow, blower, shovel, ice scraper. 

Will you beat your equipment for $25 -$50 just to do take a risk....
$2000 in damages (aprox) to your truck and their drive and landscaping?

like i said at some point you have to be smart enough to drive away from a one time wonder..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo said:


> The Western Snow Plow is designed to handle such an event.


wash day....


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

Western has a few models, was there one in particular?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Boss has a few different models too.


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the help, SnoFarmer, I'll check out Boss, too!


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Giggle


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

@ktfbgb It's okay, the search function still works.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like a troll question to me.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like someone who wants to drive around and do cash deals


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I haven't done residentials in a long time, but even when I did, if someone flagged me down I'd explain that they went to the bottom of my list because I already had customers that thought far enough ahead to have a contract with me, and servicing them came first. If they still wanted me to do them after I was done with all of my other customers I charged them a premium for their stupidity and lack of planning.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Luke, Your thinking a head to far, These driveways could be hard packed when you get to them, This is not how it works. You need a truck and plow. You plow the one timers driveway. You collect the cash and move on. If they are not happy this is when you offer additional services, Like salt, lol BTW :itflag:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> Boss has a few different models too.


EXT


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sure wouldn't choose a wide-out.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> Sure wouldn't choose a wide-out.....


Absolutely correct sir..... For a ice and snow encrusted drive way.....A Western Vee plow would be my recommendation.

Wipeouts are good for large open crubless lots........ Besides, it would just trip out


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ Yes Sir, a good choice.

A better choice wood be a Boss DXT Vee plow.
Why?
Becuse you face a lot of limitations as to where to stack the snow in a residentail setting.
Let's acknolage it, a direct lift syestem just stackes higher than a conventional chain lift system.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

lukepighetti said:


> Hey guys, I'm asking about equipment specifically, any thoughts? Biggest concern is handling crusty snow if someone doesn't take care of their drive at all.


Tire chains.....will help chop up the packed ice


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> ^ Yes Sir, a good choice.
> 
> A better choice wood be a Boss DXT Vee plow.
> Why?
> ...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> ^ Yes Sir, a good choice.
> 
> A better choice wood be a Boss DXT Vee plow.
> Why?
> ...


LMAO


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I got a few calls to do driveways that had been done with snowblowers all season and now were all ice underneath the snow. slid off the drive 3 times before i got out. called the other people and said get someone else. now if i had irons on, i would have been fine, but i haven't found them in my size yet. i would say tire chains are a must (i will be ordering them online, had them for my other truck)


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

ktfbgb said:


>


I like beer with mine!. If the driveway is that bad, do you really think they are going to pay you what it's worth to plow it.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

What kind of plow won't handle crusty snow? its the stuff under the snow you have to worry about, and no plow is going to scrape boiler-plate ice. i like the pack-n-thaw method. then when it becomes a sheet of ice, they try to sue the land lord im getting a snowblower next year, and maybe a nice little trailer to go behind my suv.


----------



## lukepighetti (Jan 8, 2017)

I figure you could stick a snowblower on one of those 2" receiver cargo carriers.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

awhip said:


> What kind of plow won't handle crusty snow? its the stuff under the snow you have to worry about, and no plow is going to scrape boiler-plate ice. i like the pack-n-thaw method. then when it becomes a sheet of ice, they try to sue the land lord im getting a snowblower next year, and maybe a nice little trailer to go behind my suv.


A full trip blade may just constantly trip, whereas a v plow with just a trip edge will get under the crusted snow better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SnoFarmer said:


> ^ Yes Sir, a good choice.
> 
> A better choice wood be a Boss DXT Vee plow.
> Why?
> ...


So a SnowEx is what ur really saying......Just to even out things.....



seville009 said:


> A full trip blade may just constantly trip, whereas a v plow with just a trip edge will get under the crusted snow better.


Yes sir.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

I've only ever run trip edge plows. I'd be some kinda ugly if i bought a plow and it just tripped the whole time. that's why i run a fisher (imagine me standing in front of my truck with a fisher hat on sticking my thumb up)


----------

